# upgraded from 3200kg to 3500 kg



## cookies (Nov 26, 2010)

we have a pilote 74 galaxy motorhome year 2000 and have upgraded the weight from 3200 to 3500. Does anyone know if this will affect the size of the tyres, only someone said the tyres we have on now should be replaced for larger ones ie truck tyres, is there any truth in this before i go out and get new ones, thanks


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cookies said:


> we have a pilote 74 galaxy motorhome year 2000 and have upgraded the weight from 3200 to 3500. Does anyone know if this will affect the size of the tyres, only someone said the tyres we have on now should be replaced for larger ones ie truck tyres, is there any truth in this before i go out and get new ones, thanks


I upgraded my weight from 3500kgs to 3850kgs and it was not necessary to change the tyres. Would have thought that as long as you have the tyres specifically designed for a motorhome it would not be a problem.

Asked if I could further upgrade with bigger wheels and tyres and was advised that this was not possible.


----------



## cookies (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Javea thought not someone scaremongering us i think, albeit we had a blow out in france in may but realise now the eight was all in the shower room where the tyre blew out and blew a big hole through the floor in the shower room, but wasnt hurt so no harm done just waiting for the repair to be done from the insurance company, thanks again appreciated !!!!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I would also say, that upgraded payload is only half the story.

IF you want to be totally safe, you should visit a weighbridge and see what the load is on the back axle when you have it loaded up.

My friend found he was 120 ish Kg over, despite having a 3850Kg update.
The payload is only how much weight you can carry... not about where on your van it sits... i.e. front or back.

w


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

cookies said:


> we have a pilote 74 galaxy motorhome year 2000 and have upgraded the weight from 3200 to 3500. Does anyone know if this will affect the size of the tyres, only someone said the tyres we have on now should be replaced for larger ones ie truck tyres, is there any truth in this before i go out and get new ones, thanks


We uprated our Timberland from 3300kgs to 3500 kgs, it was a paper exercise only they did not inspect the vehicle.

I got a new Vin plate and certificate from SV Tech http://www.svtech.co.uk/motorhomes.html I can't remember the cost but I could look it up if you are interested.

Don


----------



## cookies (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks Don yes we have the new vin plate and paperwork from svtech but a so called friend said we needed new tyres and wheels, but have since found out that we dont after ringing round several motorhome garages. U r right its a paper excersise thanks for your reply.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as the load rating on your existing tyres is sufficient for your new weight you are fine. Info here: http://www.blackcircles.com/general/load-rating

Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When we upgraded our van with SV Tech, one of the questions that they asked was the tyre size along with tyre weight and speed ratings.
Maybe they also asked you prior to sending the certificate or they already knew it.
I am sure that they would not have issued the certificate had there been any problem.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Depends on what tyres you have got fitted. We upgraded from 3200 to 3500 on a Boxer LWB chassis and got VIN and Certificate from SVTech, but when you look at the individual axle loads if the tyres are not the correct ones you may be exceeding their load rating.
The tyres we had fitted were 195 70 15 which have a load rating that is too low, they have to be changed to 215 70 15 at least on the rear axle to have a load index that satisfies the requirement. Some vans have the 215's fitted as standard some don't, you need to check!
It should be noted that if the authorities, i.e. if you get stopped by VOSA for weight check or by a knowledgable P.C. (is there such a one?), want to be 'picky' you are committing an offence if you have the wrong tyres fitted, you don't have to be overloaded at the time if they are under specified it may be an offence.


----------

